# A little advice for a first time TT buyer



## T-Vinio (Jul 14, 2020)

Hello all,

Not only am I new to this forum, but I'm soon to be a first time TT owner. It's a car I've loved since I was a little boy and the MK1 blew my mind, but now I'm old enough and work hard enough to own my own (admittedly second hand) MK3 TT.

I'm in need of a car before the end of August, and I've finally decided that I should spend my money on something that I'll love and that would actually encourage me to care for my car as this will be the first car that I've owned (previous cars have been PCP, don't judge please).

The issue I have is that I don't know what to really get. I'm working on quite a tight budget, but I still have options. Any advice from experience would be great.

1) S Tronic or Manual?
- Although I've always thought a manual is the best way to go, I'm starting to think an automatic would be easier and less hassle, not to mention it will be nicer on the gearbox over time than I would be.

2) 1.8 or 2.0?
- I'm leaning towards the 1.8, mainly for monetary reasons, but is the 2.0 worth the little extra?

3) mileage?
- Ofcourse, the higher the miles, the cheaper the car, and I do 10-15k miles a year, so after a few years, this will rack up. Currently I'm looking at maximum 35k, but am I being a bit too cautious with this? I expect over my ownership, I'll do roughly 70-100k miles. I'm not too worried about the year, but it looks likely I'll be buying 2015/16.

4) Diesel or Petrol?
- I think I have it programmed into my head that petrol = better. Is this wrong? should I consider diesel, especially considering I do a fair few miles. I've only ever driven a diesel on a test drive and I hated how it seems to drive like it had just woken up, is this the case for the TT?

5) Colour.
- I'm massively leaning towards Daytona Grey for this, but buying used I may not get the choice. This is purely opinion, but what do you lot like? Personally I'm avoiding red and silver at all costs, and white seems a bit too 2016 flashy for me. (no offence if you own these colours!)

6) (edit) Extras.
- I'm pretty set on an S-Line, but there are a few extras I'm not sure whether to consider. Firstly, the B&O sound system really appeals to me, seems unnecessary, but I have one of their speakers and I know how good their sound system is. Any owners can attest to their quality? are they worth it? Secondly, the Tech Pack. This, as far as I know, includes Sat Nav and ergonomic air conditioning controls. I was thinking of leaving this as I don't really have a use for the sat nav and whilst the air conditioning looks beautiful, I have to draw the line somewhere. Am I right in thinking this is a luxury, rather than a necessity?

I hope this is okay and fitting for this forum, looking forward to interacting with everyone more after I make my purchase!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
I will move your post into the MK3 section, you should get more replies.
Hoggy.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

T-Vinio said:


> 4) Diesel or Petrol?
> - I think I have it programmed into my head that petrol = better. Is this wrong? should I consider diesel, especially considering I do a fair few miles.


No that's perfectly correct diesel is the fuel of satan. The gullible amongst us were persuaded to switch to diseasal years ago under the illusion that as CO2 was lower it was good for the environment but all the other emissions are many times worse so it's horribly bad not better. It drives worse. It sounds terrible. So avoid it like the plague. You might save 4p a journey as you get better mpg but you're poisoning the air for everyone else so is that really worth it?


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi, welcome.
A lot of these are down to personal preference.

Here is a thread regarding new 40 vs 45 debate.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1911337

Do you rly mean 1.8 engine (thats models before facelift). Because 1.8 doesn't exist anymore.

I can try to answer few of these (my opinion ofc)

1. Automatic vs Manual
100% personal preference and one of the oldest new age debate.
Pros for auto:
- traffic hassle free
- better acceleration times
- better clutch life (few forum members complained about clutch life on manuals. Having to change them 20k miles in)

Manual
- more "engaging" (although many on this forum say the oem shift feel is not particularly exciting)
- better fuel economy (I guess if you are very careful how you drive)
- less expensive (save more money for equipment if you are buying a new one)

I took the Stronic. No brainer for me. My left foot/shoe thanks me.

2. Again.. personal preference.
Why are you buying TT. 1.8 sound is gutless (it lacks exhaust valve that 2.0 has). So beware of that if you like engine sounds. Idk how new 40 (2.0 detuned replacement for 1.8 is in this regard)

Do you feel like you can floor it? Do you need extra hp?

For person who wants the car for daily and doesnt care about numbers. 1.8 (or 40 new 2.0) is perfect. Less road tax, insurance...at least here in Slovenia. So thats nice.

If you want best of both worlds. Maybe auto 1.8 (stronic is quicker)?

Then again Im stuck in traffi almost every day. And for all I care I could have chosen a 50hp EV TT. Since I cant go over 30kmh. And every part of highway is radar, camera and police interceptor.

3. I cant speak on this one. I guess old rule is. If its maintained well mileage doesn't matter. And if you are my friend who hasn't changed oil in 5 years. His sub 20k mile car is not worth 100£ despite low mileage... so there is that. 

4. I really really wanted Diesel+Quattro+Stronic. But sadly this combo dint exist when I was shopping. Diesel only came as 1.8 manual FWD.
Diesels are rare in sales numbers. So finding one is a challenge. If you want old pre face lift TT. You will have to deal with manual FWD. Few units just before diesel gate came as TDI-Quattro-Stronic.

I love diesels. So I may be biased.
TT diesel was commended for good economy, road tax and range.

However, I suspect that the price difference makes sense if you do a lot of miles per year.

4. Preference. 1000% preference. But many people argued that lighter colours bring out the nice curves and body features/lines better. I saw a guy with black mk3 tt. For a second I thought it was mk2.
Thats not good. Dark colours hide what designers in Ingolstadt worked hard to make.

6. AVOID SUPER SPORT SEATS LIKE A PLAGUE! They break a lot in many ways. Half of the forum is us complaining about various breakages. 
Navi is a must for me (I use it a lot) it integrates in to the MMI screen nicely.

Aircon vs automated. You need to chose now. Retrofit is almost impossible.

Hope this helps


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

chelspeed said:


> T-Vinio said:
> 
> 
> > 4) Diesel or Petrol?
> ...


Come on - it's not about saving "4p a journey" though is it. Have you driven one? The TT Ultra is sprightly enough for fun and larks when you want them (granted, you'll get a better overall sports car experience with a petrol) but I have no issue with the way my Ultra sounds, handles, or the way it drives (how does it drive "worse" than a petrol??). The 2.0TDI is a nice refined engine nowadays, and coupled with the TT's looks and interior, it's a great car. And its hard to argue with 50-60 MPG on motorways if you do a lot of miles. I've put 18,000 miles on my TT in 15 months and the long term economy is showing as 51MPG combined.

I'd say to anyone before discounting the TDI TT, I'd suggest driving one - you'll be pleasantly surprised at how good it is at servicing your needs if you do high miles.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm sure the diesel TT is amazing for a diesel but it's going to depreciate much quicker than a petrol.
I got 46mpg from London to Birmingham in my 2.0TFSI petrol at the weekend, speed was varied most of the time over 60mph.

The MK3 TT when I used to think about it before I had one: Sat Nav on it always came to mind so I'd get definitely get that, as well as the deluxe I forget what it's called the Air Con the digital dials too (that have the display in them) they for me are both a must have. The standard Sat Nav i really like (I'm not talking Google maps) there is no issue with the standard sat nav it's very good especially if you keep the maps updated and I love that it fills the whole screen too and like the Sat nav voice lol. 
The virtual dash still puzzles me it's not that easy to get the hang of I find especially if you only drive the car a couple of times a week, but it looks awesome!

I have reverse sensors not sure if standard but they are perfect. Also have B&O sound, I think it's very good if you feed quality into it then it's spot on (and I like the speaker lights on the door and the 2 B&O wording/logo on the speakers on the front sides of the dash!)

I personally would go for a 2.0 both are good but 2.0 sounds better.
I prefer the look of the S Line too (plus with the S line you will get some more bits and bobs as standard)

My old MK2 TT which is basically the same engine as the MK3 but obviously 10 years older and not as improved has 150k on it when I last checked and still flying through MOTs. I can't speak for MK3 I don't know any high mileage ones? But it's an Audi they deal with high miles well if looked after.

When I was looking for my MK3 I didn't like the dark colours personally when I saw them in the flesh. I went with Glacier white in the end. 
I notice a few times now that a basic red TT looks awful but a S Line or TTS in red looks awesome. But each to their own!

Things that annoy me about my TT - Automatic wipers are a bit odd on all settings. Oh and be careful of potholes if you have 19" + alloys!

Hope this helps a little. Let us know how you get on!


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I am not a Diesel owner but older TFSI cars without a GPF are dirtier than a DPF diesel when it comes to particulates.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hey man, welcome to the fam!
1. I grew up driving manuals but the DSG/S-Tronic is absolutely the best auto I've ever owned, and it's not even a decision for me. (Of course the auto vs manual conjures very heated debates). I get more "woah that's cool!" comments about the wide-open-throttle shift sound (DSG fart) than just about anything else from passengers. Also, good luck trying to re-sell a manual. You've cut your potential buyers by 90%+.
2. Just get the bigger one.
3. Just drive it how you need/want and do proper maintenance. The rest is a wash unless you're worried about going over miles on a lease...
4. I don't mind either, but diesel is getting less and less common, and again, good luck re-selling it. Most people aren't looking for a diesel, let alone a diesel sports car, let alone a diesel with the VW diesel scandal taint on it now...
5. You do you, boo.
6. B+O is amazing, and gets comments from random passengers all the time ("Ooooo B+O wowww" *nail paint emoji*). However you're going to want to add a subwoofer, which I'm doing this week. It has very poor bass. The auto climate with the in-dial displays is one of my favorite design features of the car, and also gets lots of love/pets from passengers (I swear I'm not an ego-maniac, but it is fun having cool features people notice). For the love of god make sure it has cruise control (can't believe this was ever an option), and also I think the keyless entry (not just push to start but door sensor lock/unlock) is something I can't believe is an option if they all come with push button start...


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

very personal preferences, so probably not a big help in deciding, however:

1) absolutely S-Tronic! easy and comfortable in city and traffic, quick and effective when driving spirtied  
2) 2.0, especially if you go for the S-Tronic (dry gearbox in 1.8, many reliability problems reported)
3) 35k is not a main concern, IF properly maintained
4) again, depending use (mileage) and preferences, for me, absolutely gasoline, higher pleasure (performance, sound, power delivery&#8230, despite _ultra _engine is quite performing (I've driven it)
5)most personal one probably&#8230;..
6) like above, for me sat-nav, MR, Matrix, electric seats, Audi Sound System at least (std one is really poor), automatic Air-con, '19 wheels, cruise control (nearly impossible to retrofit it) and side-assist would be a must..


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

macaddict111 said:


> Also, good luck trying to re-sell a manual. You've cut your potential buyers by 90%+..


That may be the case for the USA but certainly not the U.K. - manuale are very popular here.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

wlondoner said:


> macaddict111 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, good luck trying to re-sell a manual. You've cut your potential buyers by 90%+..
> ...


+1, well pointed out!


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

1) S Tronic or Manual? No-one can advise on this. Very personal. If you do loads of city centre start/stop traffic, then probably auto, but most of us don't have to endure that crap.

2) 1.8 or 2.0? Defo 2.0. The 1.8 was under-powered and may be difficult to sell down the line. However, if you do another 100k miles it may not be worth much by then anyway!

3) mileage? If you are looking at 2015/16, then anything up to about 55k should be fine - if it has been serviced properly. Newish tyres would be good, and check alloys carefully too. If bought from dealer (which I would recommend), both these things should be mint (i.e. refurbed alloys) as they know that any potential buyer is going to check those.

4) Diesel or Petrol? Defo petrol. There has only ever been one reason for buying a diesel, and if you are only doing 10-15k miles per year then fuel economy is a non-issue. The diesel engine is ok (for a diesel), but the petrol in better in every way from a driving point of view.

5) Colour. Dark Grey is definitely an 'in' colour for performance cars atm. Esp with black alloys.

6) Extras...

S-line, yes.
Tech pack. Sat nav makes the virtual cockpit come to life, but if you are never going to use it..?
I have the B & O sound system, which is good, but humming along in a TT (even on smooth roads) is not exactly the ideal environment for high quality audio (tyre noise etc). I could live without it. Same with the auto delux aircon. Nice to have, but hardly essential. If you are going to want to use apps from your phone (spotify, waze, etc) then look for a car with the _Audi Smartphone Interface_ option (apple car play, android auto). But if you don't need satnav, you can just put all your favourite music on an SD card and plug it into the car.

Some tend to buy a car based on its bells and whistles, but the basics are far more important.

Good hunting!


----------



## T-Vinio (Jul 14, 2020)

Wow, wasn't expecting so much useful information in less than 24 hours. I'm honestly so grateful.

This process I'm finding to be a stressful one, so all of you have really helped me reduce that.

Going by comments, I think I'm settled on a few things:

1. I think I want the S-Tronic, I've heard about the POP and I want that.
2. The 1.8 and Dry auto issues are very good to know, I think I'll probably look for a 2.0.
3. I plan to take care of the car and I want to buy one that has been taken care of, so going up to 55k miles will definitely help my budget!
4. As I thought, I will be going for petrol, I think my 1 experience of diesel put me off it for life.
5. Interesting to hear the opinions on dark colours! I thought similar, the black just doesn't quite do much for me... might also consider white now.
6. S-Line Confirmed. I think I have to be a bit pickier if I'm getting a better basic car, so maybe I should leave the Tech and Sound Packages. Will definitely get them if I'm able to though!

Once again, thank you all! I'll definitely be more active on here as my passion grows!


----------



## VdoubleU (Jan 29, 2015)

1) S Tronic or Manual?
S-Tronic.

In my opinion manuals are fun in an MX5, lotus elise etc weekend toy but in a daily the S-tronic is quicker and easier to drive. You'll probably spend 70% of your time in traffic anyway so your left leg will thank you!

But the autos are more expensive so need to see if your budget allows it.

2) 1.8 or 2.0?
Your choice. 2.0 is better but it's your money/budget.

3) mileage?
Most are under 50k miles by what I've seen, you get some with 100k+ on though. Worth looking at Audi Approved used as they're not much more expensive if at all to be honest, plus you get a year Audi warranty.

4) Diesel or Petrol?
Petrol, diesel is bad enough let alone in a 'sports car'. 3 years time you'll probably be told to scrap it if it's a diesel the way things are going!

5) Colour.
I've bought Viper green and own a Polo Harlequin alongside it, don't listen to me for colour advice. It's all personal preference.

6) (edit) Extras.
Get an S-Line then get the best spec you can afford after that. I love heated seats so I know that's a must for me, some people don't care for them at all!

TLDR; buy the best speced, lowest mileage, s-tronic, petrol car you can!


----------



## VdoubleU (Jan 29, 2015)

T-Vinio said:


> 1. I think I want the S-Tronic, I've heard about the POP and I want that.


Or as they call it, DSG farts :lol:


----------



## T-Vinio (Jul 14, 2020)

Thank you VdoubleU!

Quick extra, a lot of the S-tronic 2.0s seem to be Quattro.

Any opinion on the awd? worth the extra money in cost and insurance? my insurance isn't kind anyway at the moment!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

_quattro_ for me is essential, big difference when accelerating on wet/slippery surface but also on dry when driving spirited...


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

They only come as Quattro in the US and I can't imagine it without. It's my first AWD car and had probably spoiled me for life. It's also one of Audi's legendary features.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

You are potentially looking at a 5 year old car which is out of warranty and will have been somebody else's cast off, and likely to have led a hard life especially if it's been tinkered with in anyway. Think carefully about choosing S Tronic as it's starting to get old, tired and expensive..


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (May 16, 2012)

T-Vinio said:


> Thank you VdoubleU!
> 
> Quick extra, a lot of the S-tronic 2.0s seem to be Quattro.
> 
> Any opinion on the awd? worth the extra money in cost and insurance? my insurance isn't kind anyway at the moment!


Hi.
If you need any help with insurance for what ever model you're looking at then please feel free to drop me a line.
Regards,
Dan.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

leopard said:


> You are potentially looking at a 5 year old car which is out of warranty and will have been somebody else's cast off, and likely to have led a hard life especially if it's been tinkered with in anyway. Think carefully about choosing S Tronic as it's starting to get old, tired and expensive..


Rather depends on mileage and how its been maintained. My 2.0 quattro S line is top spec and perfect and at 42mpg pretty darned efficient


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

I've never had problems with any Audi over 5 years old myself and one had 120k miles on it


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

wlondoner said:


> I've never had problems with any Audi over 5 years old myself and one had 120k miles on it


Feel free, 120k on a S Tronic = No thanks lol


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

T-Vinio said:


> Thank you VdoubleU!
> 
> Quick extra, a lot of the S-tronic 2.0s seem to be Quattro.
> 
> Any opinion on the awd? worth the extra money in cost and insurance? my insurance isn't kind anyway at the moment!


You will get different opinions about this (whether its "essential" or not) and (even more difficult) whether its worth the extra money. The latter sort of depends how much money you've got (i.e. whether a couple of grand is a big deal to you or not) as much as the actual 4WD performance. Front wheel drive performance cars these days have massive grip in the dry (e.g. Golf GTI, Civic Type R) and actually good grip in 'normal' wet conditions too. Its really only when there is a risk of aquaplaning or its icy that the 4WD _really_ comes into its own. In other words, for 99% of the time you will struggle to notice any difference in everyday driving. On a damp track, yes, but that is different. To me, its 'nice to have' (partly because Audi is synonymous with Quattro) for that (very!) rainy day, but hardly essential.

Btw, I see that Audi is currently (until 1 Sept) doing a special offer on Approved Used Audi cars less than 8 years old. Perhaps another reason to buy through a dealer (ref: 2 year warranty) given what has been mentioned about 5 year old cars..

https://www.audi.co.uk/approved-used-audi-latest-offers.html


----------



## Hugo rugged (Mar 31, 2020)

leopard said:


> You are potentially looking at a 5 year old car which is out of warranty and will have been somebody else's cast off, and likely to have led a hard life especially if it's been tinkered with in anyway. Think carefully about choosing S Tronic as it's starting to get old, tired and expensive..


I hope my s tronic last long than 5 years to say it's old and tired, I hope audi don't think like that??

Russell


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Blade Runner said:


> Btw, I see that Audi is currently (until 1 Sept) doing a special offer on Approved Used Audi cars less than 8 years old. Perhaps another reason to buy through a dealer (ref: 2 year warranty) given what has been mentioned about 5 year old cars..
> 
> https://www.audi.co.uk/approved-used-audi-latest-offers.html


Not giving much away when they are charging 10.9% on PCPs. :roll:


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Quattro is a mixed bag, it's by no means essential, like many things it all depends. After all, 80% or so of all cars are FWD only and somehow they manage to get where they're going.

If you like to enjoy driving and pushing on from time to time, or get crappy winter weather then quattro will be a big advantage, if you drive like miss daisy and don't see snow or ice then quattro is just extra weight and drive train losses.

Oh and steer clear of diesel for sure; I had a mk3 diesel as a courtesy car once, it ran out of puff so quickly it felt completely gutless, I hated every minute driving it :lol:


----------



## T-Vinio (Jul 14, 2020)

[email protected] FLUX said:


> T-Vinio said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you VdoubleU!
> ...


Hi Dan,

not sure how to get in touch with you, but I wouldn't mind talking about insurance as the Quattro adds about 25% to my premium.

If you want, you can email me at [email protected] and we'll have a talk.

Thanks


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

ZephyR2 said:


> Blade Runner said:
> 
> 
> > Btw, I see that Audi is currently (until 1 Sept) doing a special offer on Approved Used Audi cars less than 8 years old. Perhaps another reason to buy through a dealer (ref: 2 year warranty) given what has been mentioned about 5 year old cars..
> ...


Yeah, I saw that, but if you are a cash buyer (as I think is the OP) then the interest rate is irrelevant.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

T-Vinio said:


> 1) S Tronic or Manual?
> - Although I've always thought a manual is the best way to go, I'm starting to think an automatic would be easier and less hassle, not to mention it will be nicer on the gearbox over time than I would be.


I don't believe the S-Tronic is available on the 1.8 MK3 TT, so your first decision probably needs to be motor.



T-Vinio said:


> 2) 1.8 or 2.0?
> - I'm leaning towards the 1.8, mainly for monetary reasons, but is the 2.0 worth the little extra?


I had a new (17) 1.8 roadster for a week when my A5 was in for repair. I actually quite liked it and it didn't seem at all underpowered. The manual gearbox had a decent feel and the lower power and torque didn't have me wishing for a quattro.

If you go for the 2.0 you will then need to consider Quattro. The 2wd 2.0 copes well in the dry but in the wet it is a real struggle to get the power down. I had one for a couple of days and absolutely hated it. Every junction became a battle with wheel spin and traction control and I quickly lost patience with it.



T-Vinio said:


> 4) Diesel or Petrol?


If you plan to drive the car enthusiastically then it has to be a Petrol.

The diesel is not slow by any means and packs a very decent mid range punch. The issue with enthusiastic driving in the diesel is the sound. When you try and rev it out the diesel sounds very harsh. If however you use motorways and cruise to rack up your mileage then it is probably the one for you. You are the only one that knows if the saving in the wallet compensates for the lack of noise.
Some S-line Ultra's are just £20 - £30 road tax and give well over 50mpg with 60 mpg+ a possible, as is a range of over 500 miles per tank.

My wife has a MK2 diesel which is far less refined than the MK3. But I actually quite like the car. I especially like the one fuel stop between home and the south of France, over 800 miles with fuel left for another couple of days! All Mk2 diesels were Quattro and S-tronic was available on them too.



T-Vinio said:


> 5) Colour.


That one is all yours 



T-Vinio said:


> 6) (edit) Extras.


B&O is a must have for me but the Audi sound system is OK too. The basic set up is not so nice  
The Tech Pack changes on different model years and makes it very confusing!
Sat Nav - makes the virtual cockpit pop but map updates are expensive  
Air conditioning controls. Digital ones are nice but far from a must have.

I would seek out:
LED headlamps (Standard on S-line I think)
Dimming mirror with light and rain sensor pack 
Privacy Glass

So what car? 
My personal opinion on the MK3 is that the 2.0 Quattro S-tronic S-line is sweet spot.

EDITED...
NOTE: This post was made before I discovered 1.8 and Diesel cars in the UK available with S-tronic!
I have also found Diesel Quattro's too.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

In the UK brochures I have 04/2016 - 10/2016 - 07/2017 & 02/2018 it states that Quattro is only available on 2.0 TFSI and automatic transmission was not an option the Diesel or the 1.8. So where the heck did these come from? :roll: They can't all be euro spec - RHD HM Forces / Diplomatic sales cars, can they?

https://www.jardinemotors.co.uk/aud...lack-edition-2.0-tdi-quattro-184-ps-s-tronic/

https://www.jardinemotors.co.uk/aud...lack-edition-2.0-tdi-quattro-184-ps-s-tronic/

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...&model=TT&advertising-location=at_cars&page=1


----------



## Sade1 (Aug 17, 2020)

ZephyR2 said:


> Blade Runner said:
> 
> 
> > Btw, I see that Audi is currently (until 1 Sept) doing a special offer on Approved Used Audi cars less than 8 years old. Perhaps another reason to buy through a dealer (ref: 2 year warranty) given what has been mentioned about 5 year old cars..
> ...


And asking top dollar for used cars, some 6 month old ones cost more than new minus Audi 5k contribution


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

Sade1 said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Blade Runner said:
> ...


I would never pay attention to the finance rate from Audi you only need to state you will finance with oracle etc and they will drop the rate. The plus of approved at the moment is as well as warrenty they are giving two years free servicing, road side assistance etc.

At the level you are looking at though another option is do an unsecured loan from Tesco or whoever at 2%, but run it over 5 years. Basically you then treat the final 2 years as the bubble payment. This would make the finance element a lot lower.


----------



## sportaz68 (4 mo ago)

Hi all, newbie here. I'm in a similar position, looking at buying a mk3, 2015-2017 and am torn between manual or s-tronic. The cars I've seen are mainly at about 50k miles. I intend to keep the car 4-5 years. Really tempted with s-tronic as I've had a Golf R and Leon Cupra DSG in the last few year. However these were brand new lease cars so reliability of the auto box etc. wasn't an issue. I'm thinking manual 2wd might be the wise choice? Could an S-tronic be a money pit once mileage and age increase? Anyone got experience of an older mk3 S-tronic? Cheers.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

DS 250 is pretty reliable if properly maintained (periodical filter&oil change, some calibration), and so is the manual, so at the end I see is as a purely personal decision... personally, I would never go back to manual, DSG offers a more comfortable and sportier solution. If you intend to remap the car, DSG is much better (can stand torque increase)


----------



## sportaz68 (4 mo ago)

kevin#34 said:


> DS 250 is pretty reliable if properly maintained (periodical filter&oil change, some calibration), and so is the manual, so at the end I see is as a purely personal decision... personally, I would never go back to manual, DSG offers a more comfortable and sportier solution. If you intend to remap the car, DSG is much better (can stand torque increase)


Yeah, I love the DSG box. Suppose if I can find a well maintained example it's worth the risk.


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

leopard said:


> You are potentially looking at a 5 year old car which is out of warranty and will have been somebody else's cast off, and likely to have led a hard life especially if it's been tinkered with in anyway. Think carefully about choosing S Tronic as it's starting to get old, tired and expensive..


Applies to any used car and let’s not forget S Tronic has been around nearly 15 years now.

Scaremongering at its finest.


----------



## sportaz68 (4 mo ago)

Me again, I've found a nice 2.0 petrol 2017 TT black edition at a decent price. However I'm concerned as it has only got 2 service stamps at 
25-02-2019 - 17k and 4-07-2020 - 33k. Now sitting on 47k. I've done a bit research, and am I correct in thinking these are on a flexible service schedule as standard? 2 year or 15k miles? If so this would seem ok, apart from now it will definitely need one. Should I be concerned? I change oil every 12 month irrespective of mileage in all my previous cars, so this doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

if it has been registered on 2017, expectation for engine oil+filter change within 2019 and then 2021 together with 2 inspections, plus brake oil change in 2020 in 2022, and haldex oil change in 2020


----------



## simestt (Nov 2, 2017)

sportaz68 said:


> Me again, I've found a nice 2.0 petrol 2017 TT black edition at a decent price. However I'm concerned as it has only got 2 service stamps at
> 25-02-2019 - 17k and 4-07-2020 - 33k. Now sitting on 47k. I've done a bit research, and am I correct in thinking these are on a flexible service schedule as standard? 2 year or 15k miles? If so this would seem ok, apart from now it will definitely need one. Should I be concerned? I change oil every 12 month irrespective of mileage in all my previous cars, so this doesn't sit well with me.


I wouldn't be put off by that history. You rarely find used cars with perfect history - most owners, of any car, aren't as careful or as thoughtful as people here on the forum. Many people only change the oil when the car tells them to and yet there are lots of high mileage cars on the road, they haven't all blown up. The car you mention has only done 14K miles on this oil. If I wanted the car I'd buy it and get it serviced straight away by a good independent.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, That history shouldn't cause probs, get the engine oil / filter replaced as well as Hal;dex oil & filter asap. 
Spark plugs & brake fluid should have been replaced by now if they haven't, get that on your list.
Hoggy.


----------



## sportaz68 (4 mo ago)

simestt said:


> I wouldn't be put off by that history. You rarely find used cars with perfect history - most owners, of any car, aren't as careful or as thoughtful as people here on the forum. Many people only change the oil when the car tells them to and yet there are lots of high mileage cars on the road, they haven't all blown up. The car you mention has only done 14K miles on this oil. If I wanted the car I'd buy it and get it serviced straight away by a good independent.


Dithered too long and someone beat me to it . Shame as was a good price. Back to the hunt.


----------



## Disrupto64 (11 mo ago)

I have a feeling a lot of people buy their cars thinking of the person they are going to sell it onto in 6 months. Just make sure you buy what you want, for yourself so you enjoy it as much as you possibly could.

I have never really cared for audi except the TT range, so when I got mine I got it for me to enjoy. And I love it. Why would I need to get rid of it? Looks beautiful and gets 60+ mpg! (no children planned 😁)


----------



## 21tesla (Aug 29, 2016)

Disrupto64 said:


> I have never really cared for audi except the TT range, so when I got mine I got it for me to enjoy. And I love it. Why would I need to get rid of it? Looks beautiful and gets 60+ mpg! (no children planned 😁)


I understand you completely ! Other than the TT, there is nothing by Audi that excites me.

My 2016 TT (Unitronic Stage 1) has 129,000 km on it. Other than maintenance (oil + DSG and one carbon clean of the valves), I've replaced a transmission mount and a water pump. I think that's pretty good for the mileage. Parts are easy to find  and I am lucky to have a really knowledgable German auto shop to do work on it so I don't have to rely on the dealer.

TT's in Canada aren't as popular as in the UK. It's rare that I see another one on the road during my commute, even in Toronto.


----------

